# Karpfentreffen Herrhausen



## alf1987 (11. Juni 2007)

*Karpfentreffen Angelparadies Herrhausen*

Moinsen,
[FONT=&quot]also die Idee ist ein Karpfenangeln in Kirchberg in Herrhausen zu veranstalten. Das letzte Treffen dieser Art ist durch ein paar Leute die sich schon im Vorfeld nicht benehmen konnten leider ins Wasser gefallen. Deshalb ist mein Vorschlag ein schönes Angeln zu Veranstalten mit Zelten, Grillen und Abends schön gemeinsam ein Bier trinken ( und sich ebend nicht bis in die Ohnmächtigkeit saufen ) es muss nicht bei einem bleiben, sollte aber im Maß bleiben. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Angedacht ist das Maximal 8 Personen unten am Teich ein Treffen veranstalten wo es Grundlegend ums Angeln geht, was ihr fangen wollt bleibt schlussendlich euch überlassen.
Um am Treffen teilnehmen zu können bitte ich euch an mich eine PN zu schreiben, diese "Bewerbung" kann ohne angaben von Gründen abgelehnt werden. Allerdings auch Bestätigt werden 

Teilnehmer bisher (fest)
[/FONT]##########################
j4n1                 *13.07 - 15.07  & 20.07 - 22.07*
ollid                 *13.07 - 15.07  & 20.07 - 22.07 *
tomtom            *13.07 - 15.07  & 20.07 - 22.07*
alf1987             *13.07 - 15.07 & 20.07 - 22.07*
Wusel               *13.07 - 15.07 & 20.07 - 22.07*
AineX               *13.07 - 15.07 & 20.07 - 22.07*
Popey *13.07 - 15.07  & 20.07 - 22.07*
Uwe  *13.07 - 15.07 & 20.07 - 22.07*
[FONT=&quot]= *0* *Freie Plätze!

Der Termin wird diskutiert sobald alle Teilnehmer beschlossen sind. Der Juli wird am besten sein...

Gruss Florian
*

[/FONT]


----------



## ollidi (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Karpfentreffen Herrhausen*

Sieht doch gut aus Florian. #6
Hoffentlich klappt das terminlich bei mir, weil ich die nächsten WoEnden recht dicht bin. Natürlich nur mit Terminen. :m
Aber ich werde alles daran setzen es zu schaffen. |rolleyes


----------



## alf1987 (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Karpfentreffen Herrhausen*



ollidi schrieb:


> Sieht doch gut aus Florian. #6
> Hoffentlich klappt das terminlich bei mir, weil ich die nächsten WoEnden recht dicht bin. Natürlich nur mit Terminen. :m
> Aber ich werde alles daran setzen es zu schaffen. |rolleyes


Das hoffe ich für dich das du das Packst, ich würde jetzt als Termin mal das Wochenende von 13.07 - 15.07 oder aber das Wochenende vom 20.07 - 22.07 vorschlagen...


----------



## AineX (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Karpfentreffen Herrhausen*

also ich wäre sehr gerne dabei denke mal das das auch klappen könnte , soweit ihr meine bewerbung dann annehmt , bzw unsere ^^

wäre für mich auf alle fälle interressat , da ich dann vllt nen paar gute tip s fürs karpfen und schleien angeln bekomme - würde mich sehr freuen

ein paar bzw eigetlich alle die schon dabei sind habe ich ja kennengelernt !

ich schicke euch dann morgen meine oder unsere bewerbung rüber !

gruss , der wusel


----------



## uwe gerhard (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Karpfentreffen Herrhausen*

Ich hoffe, ihr werdet viel Spaß und Fisch haben,bei Euerm Treffen .:vik:
Gruß
Uwe#h


----------



## AineX (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Karpfentreffen Herrhausen*

spass hat man doch immer in herrhausen ;-)

muss mal gucken das ich mein tackle noch nen bissel aufrüste ;-)


----------



## ollidi (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Karpfentreffen Herrhausen*

Mal schauen, wie es an den Wochenenden aussieht. 
Das kann ich erst sagen, wenn ich von Hitra zurückkomme. |wavey:


----------



## alf1987 (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Karpfentreffen Herrhausen*



ollidi schrieb:


> Mal schauen, wie es an den Wochenenden aussieht.
> Das kann ich erst sagen, wenn ich von Hitra zurückkomme. |wavey:


Wenn nötig hol ich dich aus Hitra ab 

@ Thema

Also das Treffen ist so geplant das auf der Gegengrade, ein Pavillon aufgebaut wird von uns und wir am Besten einen Biertisch +2 Bänke Hinstellen dazu dann noch nen Grill und Supi so hat man ein "Basislager" wo Mittags Abends etc wenn bedarf besteht ganz gemütlich zusammen sitzen kann und etwas essen Trinken etc. Die Bänke etc werde ich organisieren bzw das noch mit Uwe absprechen ob sowas ggf. vorhanden ist ....
Hoffe ihr findet das okay 
Gruss Florian


----------



## AineX (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Karpfentreffen Herrhausen*

wir können an beiden we s ..


----------



## j4ni (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Karpfentreffen Herrhausen*

Moinsen ,
bin aktuell mega im Unistress (jaja ich weiß widerspricht sich irgendwie  ) und kann daher leider keine konkrete Zusage abgeben. Wenn überhaupt (leider) kann ich am zweiten Wochenende - kann sein, dass ich dann ohne Takle auflaufe, da das alles in der Heimat ist und ich sonst erst nach Meppen müsste die Sachen ins Auto werfen und dann nach Herrhausen und das wird zeitlich dann wohl eher eng bzw stressig. Naja ich bleib da am Ball und schau mal wie sich die Lage entwickelt.
Wie sieht's eigentlich mit deinen Frolic-Boilies aus Flo, schon probiert? Wenn ja, welche Mischung/Rezept? Ich dachte erstmal an ganz simple Frolic und Hartweizen Gries, mehr nicht. Komme aber aus oben genannten Gründen nicht zum ausprobieren 
So hoffe ich schaffe es später nochmal rein zu schauen.


----------



## alf1987 (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Karpfentreffen Herrhausen*



j4ni schrieb:


> Moinsen ,
> bin aktuell mega im Unistress (jaja ich weiß widerspricht sich irgendwie  ) und kann daher leider keine konkrete Zusage abgeben. Wenn überhaupt (leider) kann ich am zweiten Wochenende - kann sein, dass ich dann ohne Takle auflaufe, da das alles in der Heimat ist und ich sonst erst nach Meppen müsste die Sachen ins Auto werfen und dann nach Herrhausen und das wird zeitlich dann wohl eher eng bzw stressig. Naja ich bleib da am Ball und schau mal wie sich die Lage entwickelt.
> Wie sieht's eigentlich mit deinen Frolic-Boilies aus Flo, schon probiert? Wenn ja, welche Mischung/Rezept? Ich dachte erstmal an ganz simple Frolic und Hartweizen Gries, mehr nicht. Komme aber aus oben genannten Gründen nicht zum ausprobieren
> So hoffe ich schaffe es später nochmal rein zu schauen.



ALso du bekommst das hin ne 

Frolic Boilie ist in Arbeit ein reiner Boilie ist schon fertig und zum Test bereit...
Wird aber noch ausgiebig weiterentwickelt bis dahin  Keine Angst 

Gruß Florian


----------



## herzberger (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Karpfentreffen Herrhausen*

moin
ist das der "forellenpuff" bei seesen?


----------



## Pilkman (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Karpfentreffen Herrhausen*

Moin Herzberger,

willkommen im Anglerboard!



herzberger schrieb:


> ...
> ist das der "forellenpuff" bei seesen?



Yupp, so kann man das sagen.


----------



## alf1987 (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Karpfentreffen Herrhausen*



Pilkman schrieb:


> Moin Herzberger,
> 
> willkommen im Anglerboard!
> 
> ...



Ansichtssache würde ich sagen, ich würde es eher Angelparadies als Forellenpuff nennen jeder der schon einmal da war wird mir sicher recht geben.

Aber darum geht es ja in diesem Thread nicht 
schau dafür hier http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=93075

Gruß Florian


----------



## MrTom (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Karpfentreffen Herrhausen*



> diese "Bewerbung" kann ohne angaben von Gründen abgelehnt werden


Wenn man jemand ablehnt sollte man auch den Arsch in der Hose haben ihm zu sagen warum.
mfg Thomas


----------



## Buster (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Karpfentreffen Herrhausen*

@ MrTom:  jep - da stimme ich Dir zu |good:

Vielleicht ist dieser Satz ja auch nur an diejenigen gerichtet die bei der letzten Planung des Karpfen-Treffens dafür gesorgt haben das der ganze Event abgesagt wurde - ich gehe aber davon aus das die Betroffenen sich eh nicht anmelden würden. #4

Ich hatte ja vor auf jeden Fall bei der Karpfenjagd mitzumachen - leider werde ich aber zu den Terminen noch nicht wieder angelfit sein da ich vorher einen kleinen OP-Termin hab. #c
Aber es kann durchaus sein das ich mal auf nen Klönschnack vorbeikomme.
Beim nächsten Karpfenjagen bin ich sicher dabei #6


----------



## alf1987 (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Karpfentreffen Herrhausen*



MrTom schrieb:


> Wenn man jemand ablehnt sollte man auch den Arsch in der Hose haben ihm zu sagen warum.
> mfg Thomas


Kann ich dir dann gern sagen kannst mich aber auch privat drauf ansprechen wenn du ein Problem damit hast.

@ Buster du hast es erfasst, bist ein gern gesehener Gast 


florian


----------



## MrTom (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Karpfentreffen Herrhausen*

Problem wäre übertrieben, ich finde nur die Ansage zwecks Ablehnung ohne Gründe sehr anmaßend.
mfg Thomas


----------



## alf1987 (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Karpfentreffen Herrhausen*



MrTom schrieb:


> Problem wäre übertrieben, ich finde nur die Ansage zwecks Ablehnung ohne Gründe sehr anmaßend.
> mfg Thomas


Ich sehe es so das wenn man sich nicht einmal bewirbt man nicht drüber lamentieren muss was andere für regeln anwenden.
Gruß Florian


----------



## Onkel Frank (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Karpfentreffen Herrhausen*



alf1987 schrieb:


> Ich sehe es so das wenn man sich nicht einmal bewirbt man nicht drüber lamentieren muss was andere für regeln anwenden.
> Gruß Florian


 
Moin
Jetzt muß man sich sogar schon bewerben zum Angeln #d ? Nur die Außerwählten sind gerne gesehen oder was  |uhoh: ? Gott sei dank hat Uwe das letzte Wort . Andere ihre Regeln oder Deine ?
Außerdem ist doch eh schon beschlossen wer kommen darf , und den den wir nicht kennen lehnen wir dann ab :v. Genial , Genial .


----------



## uwe gerhard (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Karpfentreffen Herrhausen*



herzberger schrieb:


> moin
> ist das der "forellenpuff" bei seesen?


Willkommen on board,Herzberger.
Das Karpfentreffen findet nicht am Angelteich(oder wie immer Du es nennen möchtest...|supergri) in Herrhausen statt, sondern in einem anderen ,doppelt so großem Gewässer, das wir nur zu besonderen Gelegenheiten zur Verfügung stellen.Auch nur uns bekannte oder von bekannten Anglern empfohlene Gäste bekommen dort eine Angelerlaubnis.
Lieben Gruß
Uwe#h


----------



## alf1987 (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Karpfentreffen Herrhausen*



Onkel Frank schrieb:


> Moin
> Jetzt muß man sich sogar schon bewerben zum Angeln #d ? Nur die Außerwählten sind gerne gesehen oder was |uhoh: ? Gott sei dank hat Uwe das letzte Wort . Andere ihre Regeln oder Deine ?
> Außerdem ist doch eh schon beschlossen wer kommen darf , und den den wir nicht kennen lehnen wir dann ab :v. Genial , Genial .


 
Du musst dich leider Bewerben, das aber aus dem grund weil beim letzten Planen des Karpfentreffs es etwas heiss herging. Wer redet den hier von außerwählten, jeder hat die möglichkeit sich zu Bewerben, jeder hat die möglichkeit dort teilzunehmen. Die Regeln sind ganz normal die Uwe auch ausgibt. Sry ich habe Olli, Jan, Wusel erst einmal gesehen Ainex kenne ich gar nicht.
Da sagg du nochmal wen wir nicht kennen lehnen wir ab ich frgae mich woher ihr alle sowas schlußfolgert den keiner von den Kritikern hier im Thread hatte bisher den Arsch in der Hose sich zu Bewerben!

Gruß Florian


----------



## Onkel Frank (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Karpfentreffen Herrhausen*



> Du musst dich leider Bewerben


 Ich glaube das wird das letzte sein was ich jemals machen werde .





> Wer redet den hier von außerwählten


 Wählt ihr die Leute nicht aus ? 





> jeder hat die möglichkeit sich zu Bewerben, jeder hat die möglichkeit dort teilzunehmen.


 Bei 8 freien Plätzen ?


> keiner von den Kritikern hier im Thread hatte bisher den Arsch in der Hose sich zu Bewerben!


 Siehe Oben 

Sei doch mal ehrlich , BEWERBEN auf einen Angelplatz hört und ist doch wohl voll Panne , egal was vorher gelaufen ist , vom Rest der Teilnehmer hast du doch bestimmt hier schon gelesen das sie Stammgäste bei Uwe sind , oder ? Und eines kannste mir glauben ..... wenn ich bald meinen Lappen wieder habe wird der Weg zu Uwe der erste sein den ich mache .


----------



## meckpomm (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Karpfentreffen Herrhausen*

Moin

Was mir und sicher auch anderen schon länger schleierhaft ist, ist diese elitäre Gehabe. In diversen Beiträgen liesst man immer wieder vom Angelparadies Herrhausen und ähnlichem. Muss ja wirklich toll dort sein, weil alle die sich überaus positiv darüber äußern in der Signatur entsprechende Werbung haben oder aus der näheren Umgebung stammen. Wieso muss diese elitäre Karpfentreffen ausgerechnet in Herrhausen stattfinden? An mehr oder weniger kommerziellen Gewässern, die zwar eigentlich nicht zur Anlage gehören, aber dann doch unmittelbar mit dem Angelparadies in Verbindung gebracht werden? Damit der Besitzer wieder ein wenig in den Medien präsent ist? Das riecht doch alles ziemlich stark nach versteckter Werbung.

Wenn nur euch bekannte Angler dort fischen dürfen, dann sprecht sie doch einfach direkt an? Dann brauchen sich andere Angler keine Hoffnung zu machen.

MfG Rene


----------



## hotte50 (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Karpfentreffen Herrhausen*

Sieh es im nach, Onkel Frank...

...er ist noch jung und lernfähig und hat es sicher nicht so abwertend gemeint wie Du es aufgefasst hast :g


----------



## Onkel Frank (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Karpfentreffen Herrhausen*

[/QUOTE]





hotte50 schrieb:


> Sieh es im nach, Onkel Frank...
> 
> ...er ist noch jung und lernfähig und hat es sicher nicht so abwertend gemeint wie Du es aufgefasst hast :g


Moin
Kann gut sein das ich es falsch aufgefasst habe , und ich bin auch noch lernfähig .... hört hört :vik:.

@meckpomm 

Mit sicherheit wird das keine Schleichwerbung hier sein , glaube mir #6.


----------



## alf1987 (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Karpfentreffen Herrhausen*



Onkel Frank schrieb:


> Ich glaube das wird das letzte sein was ich jemals machen werde . Wählt ihr die Leute nicht aus ?  Bei 8 freien Plätzen ?
> Siehe Oben
> 
> Sei doch mal ehrlich , BEWERBEN auf einen Angelplatz hört und ist doch wohl voll Panne , egal was vorher gelaufen ist , vom Rest der Teilnehmer hast du doch bestimmt hier schon gelesen das sie Stammgäste bei Uwe sind , oder ? Und eines kannste mir glauben ..... wenn ich bald meinen Lappen wieder habe wird der Weg zu Uwe der erste sein den ich mache .


Find ich Klasse das du dann direkt zu Uwe fährst aber irgendwie ergibt es für mich immer noch keinen sinn das du hier rum diskutierst den du willst doch def. nicht teilnehmen also halt dich doch einfach raus #q
Ja wir wählen die Leute aus ich pers. habe keine Lust auf Schnapsleichen neben mir in den bivys wenn du dies anders siehst hf mit dem leuten die das letzte Treffen geplant haben.
Also halt dich doch bitte raus wenn du nicht kommen möchtest..

EDIT:

Wie ich gerade mitbekommen habe ist das Angelparadies für dich eh doch gesperrt da du dich dort nicht an die Regeln gehalten hast sowie ein anderer Teich und die IGM hat dich auch gesperrt, solche Leute möchten wir gerade nicht beim Karpfentreffen dabei haben, Leute die ein Problem damit haben regeln einzuhalten.
Anscheinend hast du ein Problem damit den wieso hast du zu alldem auch keinen Lappen mehr...? Bitte halte dich aus diesem Thread raus... wir möchten hier ganz friedlich unser Treffen in Herrhausen planen und entweder man akzeptiert das was am Anfang steht oder ebend nicht, wenn man es nicht akzeptiert dann ist das halt so somit ist die Teilnahme leider nicht möglich.. Es ist jeder willkommen aber Leute denen an vielen Gewässern die Angellizens entzogen ist möchten wir nicht dabei haben. Ich hoffe auf dein Verständnis

@ meckpomm Wieso Schleichwerbung? Das Angelparadies Herrhausen ist Werbepartner vom AB...


----------



## alf1987 (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Karpfentreffen Herrhausen*



hotte50 schrieb:


> Sieh es im nach, Onkel Frank...
> 
> ...er ist noch jung und lernfähig und hat es sicher nicht so abwertend gemeint wie Du es aufgefasst hast :g


Es war in keiner Hinsicht abwertend gemeint. Allerdings habe ich kein Verständnis dafür wenn jemand sagt das er nicht kommen möchte und dann den Thread hier mit müll zuspammt.
Grus Florian


----------



## Onkel Frank (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Karpfentreffen Herrhausen*



> Also halt dich doch bitte raus wenn du nicht kommen möchtest..


KANNST wohl gemerkt . Hast Recht , wollte das hier nicht abwerten . Gruß Frank .


----------



## uwe gerhard (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Karpfentreffen Herrhausen*



meckpomm schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Was mir und sicher auch anderen schon länger schleierhaft ist, ist diese elitäre Gehabe. In diversen Beiträgen liesst man immer wieder vom Angelparadies Herrhausen und ähnlichem. Muss ja wirklich toll dort sein, weil alle die sich überaus positiv darüber äußern in der Signatur entsprechende Werbung haben oder aus der näheren Umgebung stammen. Wieso muss diese elitäre Karpfentreffen ausgerechnet in Herrhausen stattfinden? An mehr oder weniger kommerziellen Gewässern, die zwar eigentlich nicht zur Anlage gehören, aber dann doch unmittelbar mit dem Angelparadies in Verbindung gebracht werden? Damit der Besitzer wieder ein wenig in den Medien präsent ist? Das riecht doch alles ziemlich stark nach versteckter Werbung.
> 
> ...


 
Auf das KArpfentreffen, die Organisation,etc. habe ich keinen Einfluß, diese Idee stammt von Alf und Tom, das Gelände und Gewässer stellen wir zur Verfügung.
Ich habe mich selbst als Teilnehmer gemeldet.
Zur "versteckten" Werbung, die Du uns vorwirfst:
Wir sind offizieller Werbe- und Forenpartner vom Anglerboard..
Das bedeutet,das ich hier "ÖFFENTLICH" werben kann soviel ich will,da ich einen Werbevertrag mit dem AB habe und dafür monatlich bezahle.
Steht übrigens ganz groß in meiner Signatur.
Bevor du hier solche Vorwürfe machst, solltest du dich doch erstmal informieren.
Also ,was wirfst du uns denn nun vor?Das Leute positiv über unsere Anlage schreiben,weil es Ihnen hier gefällt?Weil die hier aus der Nähe kommen???Hallo??Ist doch wohl logisch,auch wenn Gifhorn, Hannover und Göttingen nun doch nicht unbedingt um die Ecke liegen......Verstehe dein posting nicht#c.
Gibt es keine interessanteren threads hier für Dich.Oder willst du am Karpfentreffen teilnehmen?dann lass dich eintragen...
MFG Uwe


----------



## uwe gerhard (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Karpfentreffen Herrhausen*



Onkel Frank schrieb:


> KANNST wohl gemerkt . Hast Recht , wollte das hier nicht abwerten . Gruß Frank .


 
Das ist nett von DIr,denn dafür gibt es auch keinen Grund!
Uwe


----------



## alf1987 (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Karpfentreffen Herrhausen*

Nun wieder zurück zum Thema,
die Plätze wo man sein Angelzelt aufstellt werden ausgelost *Achtung Spannung Trommelwirbel*

Hier ist schon mal ein Überblick von dem Teich an dem wir angeln wollen. ( der große mit dem Baum )


----------



## Geraetefetischist (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Karpfentreffen Herrhausen*



> keine Lust auf Schnapsleichen neben mir in den bivys wenn du dies anders siehst hf mit dem leuten die das letzte Treffen geplant haben.



Ich Denke, dass man mit derartigen mutmassungen über Leute, die man nichtmal kennt und wo man daher überhaupt nicht wissen kann, wie die sich verhalten HÄTTEN:
a) sich zurückhalten sollte (Rufmord, üble Nachrede)
b) sich auch nicht unbedingt Freunde schafft
c) sich als ziemlicher Vorurteilsinhaber äussert.

Und das ist noch lange nicht alles was mir zu derartigen Diffamierungen einfällt.

so hf mit Leuten die eh nur sich selbst bestätigen wollen dass sie wirklich echte Fischer sind, statt mal neue Erfahrungen mit nicht ausgewählten Boardis zu sammeln. 

Holger


----------



## Buster (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Karpfentreffen Herrhausen*

Irgendwie hab ich ja schon drauf gewartet das nun all jene aus den Löchern gekrochen kommen die schon beim letzten "Huntertreffen" mit ihren Posts dafür gesorgt haben das es von Uwe abgesagt wurde. Es ist ja auch ne prima Gelegenheit den damaligen "Rachefeldzug", der durch Schließung des Threats vereitelt wurde, wieder aufleben zu lassen...

Ach ja - ich vergaß - der Geraetefetischist stand damals ja  *Zitat:* "eh auf der Kippe von wegen Anwesenheit. Aber hiermit hätte sich der Fall für mich spätestens erledigt." *Zitatende*

Sicherlich hätte er auch zu diesem Treffen um keinen Preis der Welt kommen mögen und das alles nur wegen der ach so bösen Regeln - aber das ist nur eine Vermutung von mir 

Auch damals hat er ja ne Menge gelesen das nirgends geschrieben stand - es ist schon erstaunlich zu welchen Handlungen Menschen mit verletztem Stolz so fähig sind... #c


----------



## MrTom (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Karpfentreffen Herrhausen*



> all jene aus den Löchern gekrochen kommen die schon beim letzten "Huntertreffen" mit ihren Posts dafür gesorgt haben das es von Uwe abgesagt wurde.


All jene???-na nenn doch mal so zwei drei Namen. Dezente Kritik (nur an der Formulierung) haben Rene, Holger und meine Wenigkeit geübt und jetzt zeig mir mal die Posts mit denen wir zur Absage des Treffens gesorgt haben. Ich bin übrigens aus keinen Loch gekrochen, genauso wenig ist mein Stolz verletzt#d
mfg Thomas


----------



## Buster (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Karpfentreffen Herrhausen*

@ MrTom

"all jene" ist vielleicht etwas hart formuliert - sollte aber eigentlich nur all jene die damals definitiv mit ihren Postings für die Absage der Veranstaltung gesorgt haben davon abhalten hier aus gekränktem Stolz in eine Kerbe reinzuhauen.
Du warst sicher nicht damit gemeint und ich kann in Deiner Kritik auch nichts verwerfliches sehen. Habe Dir ja schon zugestimmt das die Formulierung unglücklich war.

Was ich halt nicht mag sind diese Beiträge die eine Sache verreißen und verteufeln nachdem sich die Schreiber nach anfänglicher Begeisterung für die Sache im Nachhinein für eben jene Sache selbst disqualifizierten. Dieses Motto "ich krieg dich nicht - dann hass ich dich" find ich halt einfach nur kindisch


----------



## alf1987 (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Karpfentreffen Herrhausen*

Moin,
also zuerst einmal sehe ich das so das meine Aussage ja bei einigen einen Nerv getroffen haben muss, den warum sonst sollte man sich direkt angegriffen fühlen, wenn man sich in keinster weise schuldig fühlt.

@ Geraetefetischist
Ich sehe es so weil:
a) ich niemanden direkt angesprochen habe
b) ich solche Leute gar nicht zum Freund haben möchte
c) man sich vorher ein Urteil bilden ! muss ! den hinterher ist es immer zuspät

Ich wünsche dir auch viel Spaß beim Angeln auf das du dich auch bestätigst mit den "nicht" ausgewählten Boardies.


@ MrTom 

Ich verstehe es nicht das ihr hier Dezent Kritik übt. Den so wie es in euren Beiträgen auf mich den eindruck habt wollt ihr nicht an dem Treffen teilnehmen. Warum üben jene die an etwas nicht Teilnehmen wollen also Kritik an der Sache aus?
Sry, aber das sorgt bei mir für Unverständnisse...

Ich sehe die Dinge ähnlich wie Buster..

Gruss Florian


----------



## meckpomm (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Karpfentreffen Herrhausen*

Moin

Zu allererst möchte ich mal ganz klar stellen, dass ich weder zur Absage des damaligen Herrnhausen-treffen, geschweige denn in irgendeiner weise mein Interesse bekundet habe und auch an diesem Treffen kein Interesse bekundet habe. Also kein Stolz verletzet und auch zu keiner Absage geführt. Ausserdem komme ich bestimmt aus keinem Loch gekrochen. 
Das letzte Mal das ich an einem Internet-Angeltreffen teilgenommen habe war 2001 und klar hat es Spass gemacht, aber ich habe eine andere Art zu fischen.

Das mit dem Werbepartner vom Anglerboard ist mir bekannt. Aber jeder kann sich sein eigenes Urteil bilden, dieses Recht ergibt sich mir als mündiger Bürger. Wenn man wirklich nur ausgewählte und bekannte Leute beim Treffen haben will, dann sollte man diese direkt ansprechen.

MfG Rene


----------



## alf1987 (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Karpfentreffen Herrhausen*



meckpomm schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Zu allererst möchte ich mal ganz klar stellen, dass ich weder zur Absage des damaligen Herrnhausen-treffen, geschweige denn in irgendeiner weise mein Interesse bekundet habe und auch an diesem Treffen kein Interesse bekundet habe. Also kein Stolz verletzet und auch zu keiner Absage geführt. Ausserdem komme ich bestimmt aus keinem Loch gekrochen.
> Das letzte Mal das ich an einem Internet-Angeltreffen teilgenommen habe war 2001 und klar hat es Spass gemacht, aber ich habe eine andere Art zu fischen.
> ...


Es hat nie jemand gesagt das "nur" bekannte leute zu dem Treffen kommen sollen, das nur ausgewählte Leute hinkommen sollen ist doch ersichtig..


----------



## Buster (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Karpfentreffen Herrhausen*

Ist schon erstaunlich wer hier so alles kräftig bekundet er wäre nicht Schuld an der Absage des Huntertreffen.... - aber ich bemühe diesmal nicht den Vergleich vom getretenen Hund |sagnix

Was ich aber auch noch feststelle ist das so manch einer hier nicht wirklich versteht worum es geht. #c


----------



## meckpomm (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Karpfentreffen Herrhausen*

Mensch Buster was willst du überhaupt? Dann leg doch mal Beweise(z.B. Zitate oder Aussagen von Uwe Gerhard) vor, woran du in irgendeinerweise festmachen kannst dass ich oder irgendwer von den direkt Angesprochenen oder eher 'Beschuldigten' was mit der Absage zu tun haben.

MfG Rene


----------



## rob (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Karpfentreffen Herrhausen*

ich möchte nur der vollständigkeit halber sagen,dass dies kein offizielles treffen der anglerboard karpfenangler ist!!!

ich persönlich hätte es netter gefunden ihr hättet euch einfach getroffen und danach einen feinen bericht ins ab darüber gestellt.wäre mit sicherheit weit sympathischer gewesen als hier so einen heissen wind in form dieses beitrages zu machen.wo ihr doch sowieso eine partie seid und gnädiger weise eventuell nach auswahlverfahren ein oder 2 leute noch dazu nehmt.
lg rob


----------



## alf1987 (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Karpfentreffen Herrhausen*



rob schrieb:


> ich möchte nur der vollständigkeit halber sagen,dass dies kein offizielles treffen der anglerboard karpfenangler ist!!!
> 
> ich persönlich hätte es netter gefunden ihr hättet euch einfach getroffen und danach einen feinen bericht ins ab darüber gestellt.wäre mit sicherheit weit sympathischer gewesen als hier so einen heissen wind in form dieses beitrages zu machen.wo ihr doch sowieso eine partie seid und gnädiger weise eventuell nach auswahlverfahren ein oder 2 leute noch dazu nehmt.
> lg rob




Ich denke man sollte hier doch darauf acht geben das der Thread da ist zum Diskutieren und nicht! dafür da das hier diskutiert wird ob das Treffen stattfindet und unter welchen Bedingungen. 
Komm bitte deiner Aufgabe als Mod nach.


----------



## Buster (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Karpfentreffen Herrhausen*

@ meckpomm:
Von Dir will ich garnichts - mir gehen nur nur Deine Behauptungen die Du als Fakt hinstellst gegen den Strich. Hättest Du, anstatt ohne Interese an der Veranstaltung zu haben, einfach zu testzwecken angemeldet dann hättest Du gewusst das die Angler nicht vorher schon feststanden.
Beweise willst Du ?!? Für jemanden der sich sonst immer seinen Teil denkt find ich es verwunderlich wie Du die damaligen Beiträge lesen konntest ohne Dir dabei herauszufiltern an wem die Absage lag. Lies die Beiträge die ums Angeln gingen und dann lies die Beiträge die ums Party machen und Saufen gingen - dann lies die Namen der Schreiber und Du wirst sehen warum abgesagt wurde und wessen Postings dazu beigetragen haben.



> wo ihr doch sowieso eine partie seid und gnädiger weise eventuell nach auswahlverfahren ein oder 2 leute noch dazu nehmt.


Gratulation zu so "hervorragender" Moderatorenarbeit - es zeugt schon von besonderer Moderatorenleistung unwahre Behauptungen als Fakt hinzustellen. 

Was seid ihr nur für Menschen wenn ihr, für euch uninteressante, Veranstaltungen und Beiträge torpediert ?
Was treibt Euch zu solchen Handlungen ? Neid ? Missgunst? Langeweile ?
Habt ihr in eurem sonstigen Leben keine Aufregungen das ihr sie so sucht ?

Mein Motto ist da eher "Leben und leben lassen" - und es entspannt ungemein. Gönnt eurem Mitmenschen doch auch mal was anstatt ihm alles zu neiden....


----------



## Popeye (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Karpfentreffen Herrhausen*

Hallo alle miteinander.

Also wen es mein Job Zeitlich zuläst möchte woll auch gerne teil nemen.

@ Olli ich bringe auch meinen Latex Bikinie mit.  :q


Gruß Lars


----------



## hotte50 (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Karpfentreffen Herrhausen*



Buster schrieb:


> Gratulation zu so "hervorragender" Moderatorenarbeit - es zeugt schon von besonderer Moderatorenleistung unwahre Behauptungen als Fakt hinzustellen.



Hallo Buster,

eigentlich wollte ich mich ja nicht dazu äußern (weil es ja "Nichtteilnehmern" mehr oder weniger untersagt wurde, ihren Senf hier beizusteuern  ).....

....aber genau das was der Mod hier in die Waagschale wirft wurde doch von Alf hier niedergeschrieben:



> Es hat nie jemand gesagt das "nur" bekannte leute zu dem Treffen kommen sollen, das nur ausgewählte Leute hinkommen sollen ist doch ersichtig..


also ist es eben doch Fakt !! 

Bevor ich mich hier nun ganz schnell wieder verpixxe......

.....ist doch OK, wenn der Alf ein Karpfenangeln mit ausgewählten Anglern veranstalten will. Nur wenn er das öffentlich anstatt per PN macht und dabei solche Sprüche wie "Saufen" etc. in die Waagschale wirft, muss er sich über die Reaktionen nicht wundern. Ist meiner Meinung nach einfach nur ein bisschen ungeschickt sowas hier in einem öffentlichen Forum abzuwickeln (im Bezug auf seine Aussage, wer nicht teilhaben will hat die Klappe zu halten und dem ausgrenzen von wem auch immer..)

also alle mal ein bisschen den Ball flach alten. Den ausgewählten Teilnehmern wünsche ich viel Spass und dicke Karpfen #6


----------



## alf1987 (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Karpfentreffen Herrhausen*

Da es doch noch Leute gibt die sich Bewerben sind wir voll.

Popey willkommen an Board


Damit kann die andere unnötige Diskussion auch beendet werden.

Gruß Flo


----------



## Buster (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Karpfentreffen Herrhausen*

@ Hotte50
Ich stimme Dir zu - es ist nicht alles glücklich gelaufen hier.

Vielleicht hätte ich mein Zitat des Mods genauer machen sollen. Ich meinte eher das: "_wo ihr doch sowieso eine partie seid_" - das bestärkt doch eher die falsche Behauptung das alles vorher schon abgeklärt wäre. Das Schlimme daran ist das das von Leuten weiter verbreitet wird die nie vorhatten dort zu Angeln und sich deswegen auch nie angemeldet hatten. Frei nach dem Motto: "Hauptsache meckern"...

Das die Mitangler ausgesucht werden klingt zwar nicht so toll - ist aber wegen des Gewässers wohl nötig. Ich kann verstehen das Uwe nicht jeden an sein Ausnahmegewässer lassen will. An gewisse Regeln muss man sich da nun mal halten halten. Ich für meinen Teil freue mich das ich dort schon angeln durfte da es für mich ein angenehmes Angeln ist.


----------



## Geraetefetischist (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Karpfentreffen Herrhausen*



Buster schrieb:


> Irgendwie hab ich ja schon drauf gewartet das nun all jene aus den Löchern gekrochen kommen die schon beim letzten "Huntertreffen" mit ihren Posts dafür gesorgt haben das es von Uwe abgesagt wurde.





> Ist schon erstaunlich wer hier so alles kräftig bekundet er wäre nicht Schuld an der Absage des Huntertreffen



Das dürfen imo auch alle tun, ausser einem.
Wenn ich mich nämlich recht erinnere Ist das Treffen vom Grundbesitzer höchstselbst gekippt worden, und nicht von irgendwem anders!!!
Wenn der's nicht aufgrund hergezogener behauptungen geschmissen hätte, hätte es wohl stattgefunden, oder?
Vielleicht nicht in seinem Sinne, *aber es hätte Stattgefunden.*
Damit ist die Schuldfrage bzgl. der Absage beim letzten mal eindeutig geklärt. Und wohl nicht nur für mich.

Meine Absage, die hier zitiert wird kam Zeitlich später, siehe den verwendeten infinitiv...

Gekippt worden ist es, weil:
doch tatsächlich einige Boardis schrieben, dass sie ne Flasche Schnaps/Kiste Bier mitbringen!

Was vermutlich 90% der Bevölkerung so halten, wenn sie irgendwo eingeladen sind, sei es ne Geburtstagsfeier, ne Nachbarschaftsgrillparty oder eben auch nen Anglerboardtreffen.

Der Besitzer hat derartige Gastmitbringsel aber so verstanden, dass sich alle nur besaufen wollten. Er hat aber explizit verlangt, dass Geangelt wird, und hat daher ebenso explizit einige Leute ausgeladen.

Und ein derartiges Elitenangeln, egal nach welchen Kriterien gesiebt ist mir einfach zuwieder. Ich mag das volle Leben und nicht nur ne nach werbeaspekten gesiebte Minderheit.

De Fakto ist übrigens auf noch keinem mir bekannten Anglerboardtreffen von den Anwesenden eine üble Zechveranstaltung gemacht worden, und ich war auf so einigen, und das u.a. auch schon mit Leuten, wegen denen Abgesagt wurde!
Der "Säufer"-Vorwurf war somit völlig haltlos.

Und wenn man sich jetzt mokiert, dass tatsächlich wieder wer wo auch immer vorkommt, dann sollte man sich eben erstmal an die eigene Nase Packen, und nicht schon wieder irgendwelche falsche Vorwürfe gegenüber Leuten, die ich echt liebgewonnen habe aus irgendwelchen Löchern vorholen!

Mich interessiert dieses aktuelle Treffen nicht die Bohne, s.o.
Daher kann mein Stolz dadurch auch kaum verletzt worden sein. Ich bin nämlich weder auf dem ersten noch auf diesem unter den Ausgeladenen gewesen, wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Macht das Treffen von mir aus, ich wünsche euch viel Spass beim "Richtigen" Angeln.

Mich interessiert nur, dass hier ne Truppe klasse Leute, die selbst schon klasse Treffen organisiert haben imo Beleidigt werden und in Schubladen Gesteckt, wo sie nicht reinpassen! 


> Was seid ihr nur für Menschen wenn ihr, für euch uninteressante, Veranstaltungen und Beiträge torpediert ?
> Was treibt Euch zu solchen Handlungen ? Neid ? Missgunst? Langeweile ?


Was ich hier mache ist schlicht Zivilcourage. Ich bin kein typ ders Maul hält und mitmarschiert, daher kann man mich auch nicht mit "Getroffenen Hunden" mundtod Polemisieren.



> @ Geraetefetischist
> Ich sehe es so weil:
> a) ich niemanden direkt angesprochen habe
> b) ich solche Leute gar nicht zum Freund haben möchte
> c) man sich vorher ein Urteil bilden ! muss ! den hinterher ist es immer zuspät


Sich vorher ein Urteil über Leute zu bilden, die man nur von wenigen Posts her kennt machen nur oberflächliche ***********!
Hab ich jetzt wen persönlich angesprochen - Nein! Zum Glück ja nicht, somit wird jetzt ja hier auch kein getroffener Hund bellen können... 



> ich möchte nur der vollständigkeit halber sagen,dass dies kein offizielles treffen der anglerboard karpfenangler ist!!!
> ...


@ rob |good:
Sehe ich ebenso, denn ein offizielles Treffen ist per se frei für jeden Boardi.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## hotte50 (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Karpfentreffen Herrhausen*



Buster schrieb:


> Vielleicht hätte ich mein Zitat des Mods genauer machen sollen. Ich meinte eher das: "_wo ihr doch sowieso eine partie seid_" - das bestärkt doch eher die falsche Behauptung das alles vorher schon abgeklärt wäre.



Hi Buster,

stimmt doch haargenau, was der Mod da schreibt. Sehe ich mir die Teilnehmerliste an, sind alles gut Bekannte, bezogen auf's Angelparadies (wogegen ja grundsätzlich nichts einzuwenden ist), außer 2 Teilnehmern, zu denen ja der Veranstalter selber sagt, das er sie *nicht kenne*.

Insofern widerrufst Du deine eigene Aussage, nur Leute zuzulassen, welche sich an bestimmte Regeln halten...

....oder steht das dem Menschen mittlerweile auf der Stirn geschrieben oder im AB-Profil :q

Aber wie ich schon kurz am Anfang einwarf, der Florian ist noch jung und wird noch viel im Leben lernen (müssen). Davon schließe ich mich als alter Esel selbstredend nicht aus.


----------



## alf1987 (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Karpfentreffen Herrhausen*

Gut da sich jetzt wirklich jeder einmal dazu ausgelassen hat was er darüber denkt das man sich bewerben musst ist die sache wohl gegessen, ja? Ich meine ihr könnt denken etc was ihr wollt grundsätzlich geht es mir ziemlich am Arsch vorbei ob ihr das toll findet oder auch nicht die Leute die auf mich zugekommen sind haben es ja auch hinbekommen 
Ihr könnt jetzt gerne hier den Thread vollspammen etc mich beleidigen oder was weiss ich, den diesen Posts werde ich keine Beachtung mehr schenken. Generell wer nicht zu dem Treffen beizutragen hat brauch hier bitte nicht mehr zu Posten. Ich weiss ihr findet das alle sooooooooo ********, Gut okay akzeptiere ich voll und ganz, dann haltet euch doch hier einfach raus. Dann dürfte es doch kein Problem geben oder?
Danke 

Florian


----------



## Buster (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Karpfentreffen Herrhausen*

Recht hat der Alf da - da hab ich nun einen laaaangen Beitrag geschrieben in dem ich auf viele Meinungen und Statements eingegangen bin, versucht habe sie zu verstehen und nachzuvollziehen. Und dann hab ich den Beitrag gelöscht weil ich während des schreibens gemerkt habe das ich es zum einen müde bin und es zum anderen eh wenig Wert hat, denn wer ein Haar in der Suppe sucht der wird auch eins finden.
Da genieß ich lieber den Tag und hab Spaß am Leben ohne mich noch einmal zu dieser Sache zu äußern.
Hiermit sei also allen "Ich-hab-das-letzte-Wort-und-setz-noch-einen-drauf"-Schreibern die Bahn freigemacht...


----------



## herzberger (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Karpfentreffen Herrhausen*

was macht denn das fischen an diesem see so "besonderst" das man daran teilnehmen sollte?
ich wohne ja nicht so weit weg nur wäre ein paar infos hilfreich zum see etc. es seiden ich habe es überlesen


----------



## alf1987 (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Karpfentreffen Herrhausen*



herzberger schrieb:


> was macht denn das fischen an diesem see so "besonderst" das man daran teilnehmen sollte?
> ich wohne ja nicht so weit weg nur wäre ein paar infos hilfreich zum see etc. es seiden ich habe es überlesen


les dir dazu bitte den herrhausen thread durch http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=93075


----------



## Pilkman (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Karpfentreffen Herrhausen*

Moin!

Ich habe nun die drei Seiten dieses Threads durchgestöbert und irgendwie brennt es mir auf der Zunge, dazu einen Kommentar abzulassen. 

Für meine persönliche Meinung ist die ganze Herangehensweise und das Auftreten einiger Beteiligter von einer ziemlichen Arroganz und Überheblichkeit geprägt - wohlgemerkt, das sage ich ohne diese Leute persönlich zu kennen, aber jeder kennt ja die Sprüche mit dem ersten Eindruck. 

Insofern kann ich nur Rob beipflichten, wenn er meint, dass es einfach sympathischer gekommen wäre, wenn ihr Euch in Eurer eh schon fast vorbestimmten Konstellation getroffen hättet und ein nettes WE verlebt hättet und vielleicht einen Bericht ins AB gestellt hättet.

Aber alte Geschichten aufzuwärmen, zu sticheln und ein selbst so tituliertes "Auswahl- und Bewerbungsverfahren" ins Leben zu rufen ist für meinen Geschmack einfach nur arm. 

PS:
Übrigens haben sich Anfang Mai 2007 zum alten Termin des von Uwe als Hausherrn gecancelten Treffens einige Karpfenangler aus dem Anglerboard alternativ an einem Gewässer in Mecklenburg zusammen gefunden. Es wurde geangelt, es wurde gegrillt, es wurden auch ein paar Bierchen dazu getrunken, es wurde nett erzählt und ich habe endlich mal ein paar Boardies persönlich kennengelernt und kann nur sagen: Allesamt absolut feine Kerle! Komisch, kein Anwohner oder Spaziergänger hat sich beschwert, ganz im Gegenteil - man ist immer nett ins Gespräch gekommen. Schnapsleichen? Komisch, wo waren sie denn? Soviel zu diesem Thema... |rolleyes


----------



## uwe gerhard (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Karpfentreffen Herrhausen*

#c|kopfkrat#c;+#d#d

Karpfenangler sind wohl schon ein sonderbares Völkchen.

Wünsche denen ,die es jetzt doch trotz aller Merkwürdigkeiten hier in diesem Thread, geschafft haben, sich zum Ihrem Treffen zu verabreden, viel Spaß und Fisch an unserem Gewässer.
ansonsten fällt mir hierzu nicht viel ein.#c#d
Gruß


----------



## Keule666 (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Karpfentreffen Herrhausen*

Wünsche auch allen viel Spaß bei dem Event.

Eure Keule


----------



## herzberger (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Karpfentreffen Herrhausen*

jo ich wünsche den ausgewählten mitanglern viel spaß mit den karpfen|supergri


----------



## AineX (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Karpfentreffen Herrhausen*

Oh man oh man, ich war jetzt zwei Tage nicht im Thread und was sich hier abgespielt hat ist ja echt mal übel. So nach der Art, wenn man keinen Stoff zum Reden hat, dann macht man sich welchen. Kann ich echt nicht verstehen wie sich manche Leute so aufregen und diskutieren können. In der Disco macht doch auch keiner unter 18 nen Aufstand weshalb er nicht reinkommt. Und wenn jemand diese Regel aufstellt und unter den Bedingungen zum Treffen einlädt sich zu bewerben, dann bewerb ich mich doch wenn ich Intresse hab oder lass es einfach bleiben, aber mach doch nich so Theater darum, was als Bedingungen geschrieben wurde. Ich gehöre zwar auch zu den acht Karpfenanglern, aber kennen tu ich davon drei Leute, nur mal ne Info zu den Auserwählten.


----------



## uwe gerhard (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Karpfentreffen Herrhausen*



Keule666 schrieb:


> Wünsche auch allen viel Spaß bei dem Event.
> 
> Eure Keule


 
Danke dass du das hübsche foto wieder gelöscht hast.Wollen wir darum auch nicht näher drauf eingehen.


----------



## punkarpfen (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Karpfentreffen Herrhausen*

Foto? Keule, schick mir mal ne PN.#h


----------



## M4STERM4X (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Karpfentreffen Herrhausen*

mir bitte auch|supergri!
ich war schon ganz erstaunt gewesen, dass sich der sonst so provokante keule mit einem einfachen gruß begnügt....


mfg max:vik:


----------



## Keule666 (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Karpfentreffen Herrhausen*

Wollte damit nicht provozieren!! Es handelt sich bei dem Bild um eine kulturelle Kunstgabe der alten Aktmalerei. Dieser Kunstdruck hängt in mehreren gutbetuchten Kunstsammlungen auf der ganzen Welt. Kunstkenner und Liebhaber haben sich seid Jahren nach diesem Bild die Finger geleckt, weil es außer dem original keine Kunstdrucke gab. Hierbei handelt es sich wohl um die interessanteste neuzeitliche Kunstdarbietung der alten und modernen Aktfotographie. Ihr ideller Wert ist unantastbar!
Und sowas wird hier gelöscht.


TzTz, alles Kunstbanausen.



Eure Keule


----------



## punkarpfen (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Karpfentreffen Herrhausen*

Wenn Rubens eine Kamera gehabt hätte... #h


----------



## uwe gerhard (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Karpfentreffen Herrhausen*



Keule666 schrieb:


> Wollte damit nicht provozieren!! Es handelt sich bei dem Bild um eine kulturelle Kunstgabe der alten Aktmalerei. Dieser Kunstdruck hängt in mehreren gutbetuchten Kunstsammlungen auf der ganzen Welt. Kunstkenner und Liebhaber haben sich seid Jahren nach diesem Bild die Finger geleckt, weil es außer dem original keine Kunstdrucke gab. Hierbei handelt es sich wohl um die interessanteste neuzeitliche Kunstdarbietung der alten und modernen Aktfotographie. Ihr ideller Wert ist unantastbar!
> Und sowas wird hier gelöscht.
> 
> 
> ...


|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:
gruß
Uwe


----------



## MrTom (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Karpfentreffen Herrhausen*



punkarpfen schrieb:


> Wenn Rubens eine Kamera gehabt hätte... #h


Wenn Rubens ne Angel gehabt hätte, hätte er dicke Karpfen gezeichnet und nicht mit fetten Weibern abgehangen.
mfg Thomas


----------



## uwe gerhard (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Karpfentreffen Herrhausen*





*Karpfen* 
Hallo,
ich hatte einige Anfragen per PN mit der Bitte, doch Licht ins Dunkle zu bringen.
Ok, ich versuchs mal, obwohl das ja hier nicht mein thread ist. Normalerweise bekommt jeder Boardie eine Angelmöglichkeit hier bei uns.
Dies ist eben kein öffentliches Boardie- Treffen,sondern da wollen ein paar Karpfenangler die schon einmal hier waren ,mit Kollegen hier angeln,aber anscheinend ein paar andere Karpfenangler nicht dabei haben.
Das mit dem Bewerben find ich auch schon etwas ungewöhnlich,aber wie sich die Leute zum Angeln verabreden,das geht mich nun wirklich nichts an..
Hätte nicht gedacht,das man sich darüber so ereifern könnte.|kopfkrat

Mann o Mann!!Warum die Karpfenangler jedesmal so ein Theater um Ihr Treffen machen, ist mir auch schleierhaft.#c|rolleyes|supergri

Es ist soviel Platz an den Teichen hier

Hier darf jeder angeln, der sich benimmt und an die Regeln hält.
Niemand braucht sich ausgegrenzt zu fühlen.
Jedem Karpfenangler stehen hier alle Möglichkeiten zur Verfügung.Ob in Gruppen oder alleine völlig egal.

Auch gibt es in "Herrhausen" kein Karpfentreffen.
Das ist eine ganz andere Anlage, mehr für Großforellenspezies.

Der Karpfenteich um den es hier geht, befindet sich in Kirchberg,2 km entfernt und gehört zur Fischzuchtanlage meiner Frau.
Der ist mit absoluten Hammerfischen besetzt.:k
Eldorado für Karpfenfreaks.
Dort sind alle ,für die Zucht nicht benötigten, Laichkarpfen drin, die wir beim Boardietreffen im Winter letzen Jahres aus anderen Teichen abgefischt haben.
Davon müssen ab und an einige umgesetzt werden oder auf Abwuchs, Krankheiten und Grösse kontrolliert werden.Das wird mit der Angelrute von den Karpfenanglern nebenbei erledigt.:m
Das ist das Besondere. Eigentlich hatte ich dieses für die Karpfenangler im Ab reserviert,die hier ab und an mit dem takle,guter Laune und Angelfieber im Gepäck vorbeikommen und ihren Traumfisch fangen. .., nee, die fetzen sich im Ab vom feinsten, so dass es meistens gar nicht zum Angeln kommt.;+
Aber es geht doch um das Angeln auf Großkarpfen hier....eigentlich.:m

Sehr schade. 
*Wer sich das hier anschauen möchte - jederzeit gerne. Bis jetzt sind uns von den Leuten die hier waren noch keine negativen Äusserungen zu Ohren gekommen.*
....hmmm, ist doch merkwürdig ,oder?

Wenn es noch Fragen gibt, einfach raus damit.
Ich versuche alles zu beantworten.
Gruß
Uwe


----------



## uwe gerhard (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Karpfentreffen Herrhausen*

Hallo,Karpfenfans.
Ich war heute mit Birger und seinem Kumpel ausm Norden,dem Peter, mal an dem Gewässer Eurer Begierde.
Hier Könnt Ihr nen kleinen Bericht lesen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=99366&page=8

Gruß
Uwe|wavey:


----------



## alf1987 (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Karpfentreffen Herrhausen*

Geile sache Uwe da du das ja jetzt kannst kannst du du uns das ja mal vorführen  Würde mich sehr interessieren 

Jan meldest du dich bitte nochmal bei mir wolltest mir doch ne sms schicken 

An Alle Teilnehmer wir müssen noch klären wann wir uns am Freitag dort treffen ( bei Uwe oben ) Jemand vorschläge ich meine das nicht alle gleichzeit kommen ist denke ich klar da ja einige noch ARbeiten müssen, mich eingeschlossen. Ich werde an dem Tag um 11 oder 10 Uhr Feierabend machen und dann wenn alles klappt mit Tom zu Uwe Fahren Pavillon Grill etc aufbauen 

Noch was wollen wir die Verlosung vorher hier machen von den Plätzen oder aber erst Vor-Ort ?

Florian

Gruss Florian


----------



## uwe gerhard (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Karpfentreffen Herrhausen*

Hi,also können kann ich das bestimmt noch lange nicht|supergri,aber wies geht,kann ich weitergeben.
Auslosen braucht Ihr aber bei dem großen Gewässer sicher nicht,|kopfkratda ist sooo viel Platz.#c
Und beissen tun die doch sowieso überall....
aber macht mal wie ihr denkt.
Gruß
Uwe|wavey:


----------



## alf1987 (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Karpfentreffen Herrhausen*

Joa gut dann nicht aus losen?! Aber ich denke doch also ich meine es gibt ja ein zwei wirklich geile spots


----------



## uwe gerhard (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Karpfentreffen Herrhausen*



alf1987 schrieb:


> Joa gut dann nicht aus losen?! Aber ich denke doch also ich meine es gibt ja ein zwei wirklich geile spots


Die gibt es nicht, es ist jeden Tag anders.Ich habe bis jetzt an jeder Stelle etwas gefangen.
Aber macht mal wie Ihr wollt.(soll das etwa ein Preisangeln werden?)


----------



## j4ni (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Karpfentreffen Herrhausen*

huch wad ne aufregung hier...ich ruf heute abend an alf


----------



## uwe gerhard (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Karpfentreffen Herrhausen*

Am 14.07. bin ich nicht mit dabei.Da ist Boardietreffen in meiner alten Heimat Hannover.:m
An dem Tag müsst ihr darum ohne mich auskommen.|rolleyes
Aber das werdet ihr sicher verschmerzen.
Gruß
Uwe


----------



## alf1987 (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Karpfentreffen Herrhausen*



j4ni schrieb:


> huch wad ne aufregung hier...ich ruf heute abend an alf


@ Uwe neeee kein Preisangeln

@ jan jo geht klar *handysuch*

Gruss Florian


----------



## AineX (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Karpfentreffen Herrhausen*

Hi, 
ab welchen Wochendende genau soll das Angeln den nun stattfinden? weil erstmal ist es doch sinnvoll das Wochenende abzuklären, bevor man sagt um wieviel uhr?
Also Wusel und ich werden erst gegen Abend eintrudeln, weil wir vorher noch arbeiten müssen.
Gruß Xenia


----------



## alf1987 (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Karpfentreffen Herrhausen*



AineX schrieb:


> Hi,
> ab welchen Wochendende genau soll das Angeln den nun stattfinden? weil erstmal ist es doch sinnvoll das Wochenende abzuklären, bevor man sagt um wieviel uhr?
> Also Wusel und ich werden erst gegen Abend eintrudeln, weil wir vorher noch arbeiten müssen.
> Gruß Xenia



Moinsen,
das 2te Datum ist das wo am meisten können also wird es dort stattfinden 
habe bis jetzt von allen bis auf Olli und popey eine Definitiv feste zusage für diesen Tag also gehen wir von dem Datum aus 
Habe vorhin mit dem Jan telefoniert und die werden wohl auch schon mittags ca Freitag da sein 

Gruß Florian


----------



## alf1987 (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Karpfentreffen Herrhausen*

Moinsen,
es geht weiter 

Also als Datum steht jetzt vom 20-22.07 definitiv fest.
Olii weiss noch nicht ob er die drei Tage vollständig da ist und von Popey habe ich noch kein 100% okay ansonsten haben wir von allen ein Okay. Die Kosten die wir an Uwe zu zahlen haben sind auch schon abgeklärt, wer dazu Fragen hat einfach an mich schreiben (möchte ich nicht veröffentlichen). Meine Idee wäre das jeder evtl. 5€ draufzahlt und wir dafür noch schön was zu grillen kaufen.
Irgendwo, wo Platz ist werden wir ein Pavillon aufstellen wo zwei Bänke und ein Tisch stehen werden sowie der Grill das heißt Mittags kann man zusammen essen etc. Ansonsten ist es jedem Freigestellt ob er Zelten möchte oder, wich zB in meinem Bivy penne... direkt an der Angelstelle..
Ich möchte euch bitten auf diese Seite hier zu gehen http://www.vision-one.biz/karpfentreffen.htm und euch dort das Foto runterzuladen, wenn ihr dort dann eure Angel stelle markiert an der ihr gerne Angel würdet wäre es topp so kann man im Vorfeld abklären wer wo was wie und es kommt dann auch zu keinen Überschneidungen, außerdem sind dann die Leute die früher da sind nicht bevorzugt den anderen gegenüber hatte das vorhin mit jan schon besprochen und finde das ist eine sehr faire Lösung. Wenn es zu Überschneidungen kommen sollte lassen wir einfach die Münze entscheiden  Weil wie Uwe schon erwähnt hat man kann wirklich überall Karpfen fangen.
Ansonsten würde ich noch sagen das wir uns so ca gegen 16 Uhr alle oben im Angelparadies treffen und dann zusammen losziehen, seit ihr mit der Uhrzeit Einverstanden, wer könnte dann schon alles da sein?
Schickt die Fotos mit eurer markierten stelle bitte an
master_user@gmx.de
Wem das schicken aus irgendwelchen gründen nicht möglich seien sollte der möge mich doch bitte per PN anschreiben dem gebe ich meine Telefonnr. damit man das dann besprechen kann.
Gruß Florian


----------



## j4ni (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Karpfentreffen Herrhausen*

mh wie sieht das denn eigentlich mit "bivytauglichen" Plätzen auf der Gegengraden aus? ansonsten hast du unseren Platz per Mail bekommen


----------



## alf1987 (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Karpfentreffen Herrhausen*



j4ni schrieb:


> mh wie sieht das denn eigentlich mit "bivytauglichen" Plätzen auf der Gegengraden aus? ansonsten hast du unseren Platz per Mail bekommen


Gut würde ich meinen als ich das letzte mal da war war dort gemäht also denke ich 1a


----------



## Birger (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Karpfentreffen Herrhausen*

Da habt ihr aber Glück, dass ich den Threat jetzt erst lese und die Teilnehmer schon feststehen.
Hätte Euch sonst alle Karpfen weggetwistert....:q:q

Viel Spaß, vielleicht gucke ich mal rein.


----------



## uwe gerhard (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Karpfentreffen Herrhausen*

Also ,da sehe ich kein Problem.
Ich werde sowieso n u r mit Gummi angeln,auch nicht die ganze Zeit und nicht über Nacht, also meinen Platz könnt Ihr noch vergeben......

@Birger :Wir können uns ja zusammen tun,und den Jungs und Mädels "mit  Gummi" zeigen, wo der Frosch die Locken hat....:q.
Son kleines Vergleichsrutenschwingen hatten wir ja sowieso mal vor:m

Boilies gegen Gummi...
Also Deine Anwesenheit wäre schon mal nicht verkehrt...
Denn wie mans richtig macht ,mit Gummi, interessiert doch bestimmt alle brennend.#6
Gruß
Uwe
|wavey:


----------



## alf1987 (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Karpfentreffen Herrhausen*



Birger schrieb:


> Da habt ihr aber Glück, dass ich den Threat jetzt erst lese und die Teilnehmer schon feststehen.
> Hätte Euch sonst alle Karpfen weggetwistert....:q:q
> 
> Viel Spaß, vielleicht gucke ich mal rein.


Hehe, also ich denke gegen eine Lehrnstunde von dir hat niemand was *g* 
Florian


----------



## uwe gerhard (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Karpfentreffen Herrhausen*



j4ni schrieb:


> mh wie sieht das denn eigentlich mit "bivytauglichen" Plätzen auf der Gegengraden aus? ansonsten hast du unseren Platz per Mail bekommen


 
Vor dem Treffen wird natürlich frisch gemäht, ist doch selbstverständlich...
Gruß
Uwe


----------



## Birger (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Karpfentreffen Herrhausen*

Ok können wir mal locker im Auge behalten, weil bei mir dann Semesterende ist und da meistens noch einiges ansteht.
Und wer sagt, dass das nachts nicht funktioniert?


----------



## uwe gerhard (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Karpfentreffen Herrhausen*



Birger schrieb:


> Ok können wir mal locker im Auge behalten, weil bei mir dann Semesterende ist und da meistens noch einiges ansteht.
> Und wer sagt, dass das nachts nicht funktioniert?


 
Hi Birger, ja...da hast du völlig recht, warum sollte das nachts nicht funktionieren?Sollte man mal ausprobieren..:m


----------



## Popeye (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Karpfentreffen Herrhausen*

Tja bei mir siet das nicht gut aus mit dem Termin.
Ich binn die ganze Woche in Amtzell auf Lehrgang und komme erst am Samstag zurück.
Mit anderen Worten wird das woll bei mir nichts. :c#q:c

Gruß Lars


----------



## alf1987 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Karpfentreffen Herrhausen*



Popeye schrieb:


> Tja bei mir siet das nicht gut aus mit dem Termin.
> Ich binn die ganze Woche in Amtzell auf Lehrgang und komme erst am Samstag zurück.
> Mit anderen Worten wird das woll bei mir nichts. :c#q:c
> 
> Gruß Lars


Mhh das echt schade 
Also wenn noch wer interesse hat 
Gruß Flo


----------



## uwe gerhard (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Karpfentreffen Herrhausen*



Popeye schrieb:


> Tja bei mir siet das nicht gut aus mit dem Termin.
> Ich binn die ganze Woche in Amtzell auf Lehrgang und komme erst am Samstag zurück.
> Mit anderen Worten wird das woll bei mir nichts. :c#q:c
> 
> Gruß Lars


 

Schade,
aber das war ja zu erwarten.#c
Beruf,Beruf ,Beruf........Man sollte mehr zum Angeln gehn,das entspannt..:mNa, irgendwann wirds schon mal klappen,
Gruß
Uwe


----------



## AineX (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Karpfentreffen Herrhausen*

uiui wäre auch dafür wenn der gute birger mal reinschaut #6
habe eh ein paar fragen an den guten mann :g


----------



## uwe gerhard (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Karpfentreffen Herrhausen*

das wird sich sicher ergeben.#6
Wie siehts denn bei euch am Fr. den 13.aus?
Ihr habt doch jetzt Aalerfahrung:mvermisse euch auf der Liste |kopfkrat
Gruß
Uwe


----------



## j4ni (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Karpfentreffen Herrhausen*

Mahlzeit Mädels,
wie ist denn nun der aktuelle Stand der Dinge, also wer kommt nun alles und wann? Wie sieht das mit Grillen aus, steht das noch? Wenn ja Selbstversorger oder sollen wir "alles" besorgen und dann ne Umlage machen oder bringt jeder noch "irgendetwas" mit, also so einer Ketchup, einer Salat, etc...
Und generell so Getränke auch Selbstversorger?
Ich meine wir kaufen eh erst vor Ort ein und schleppen so "Versorgungsrödel" eh nicht quer durch Niedersachsen 
Auf das Vergleichsangeln mit euch beiden Gummifeti....äh mit euch beiden lass ich mich gerne ein, auch wenn ich fürchte das Ergebniss schon zu kennen .
So, eure Ideen, Vorschläge und Pläne?


----------



## alf1987 (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Karpfentreffen Herrhausen*



j4ni schrieb:


> Mahlzeit Mädels,
> wie ist denn nun der aktuelle Stand der Dinge, also wer kommt nun alles und wann? Wie sieht das mit Grillen aus, steht das noch? Wenn ja Selbstversorger oder sollen wir "alles" besorgen und dann ne Umlage machen oder bringt jeder noch "irgendetwas" mit, also so einer Ketchup, einer Salat, etc...
> Und generell so Getränke auch Selbstversorger?
> Ich meine wir kaufen eh erst vor Ort ein und schleppen so "Versorgungsrödel" eh nicht quer durch Niedersachsen
> ...


Ruf mich heute Abend mal an, Ainex du auch bitte  das geht alles schneller


----------



## Fischfabi96 (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Karpfentreffen Herrhausen*

Was wollt ihr eigentlich alle da!?

Habe da neulich auch mal geangelt.

Finde es auch ok, aber was da in seiner Werbung angepriesen wird ist völlig übertrieben.

Mit Forellen bis 10 kg und so. Schade wenn der Besitzer sowas selber glaubt.
Die Idee ist ja nicht schlecht, aber aber......

Wenn man einem erzählen will, dass sie das wieder einsetzten was rausgefangen wurde und sie nicht wissen, was einer gefangen hat (sowie bei mir). Finde ich die Sache schon recht fragwürdig.

Wenn man der Nähe richtig Forellen fangen möchte, sollte man nach Oker/ Nähe Goslar fahren. Denn da gibts Große und sie haben einen sehr guten Bestand an normalen Forellen.


----------



## Knurrhahn (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Karpfentreffen Herrhausen*

@Fischfabi96


ich finde es auch fragwürdig wenn, jemand eine Anlage schlecht macht und gleich versucht die Leute wo anders hin zu lotsen !
Gegen einen vernünftigen Bericht hätte ich ja nichts einzuwenden.
Aber solche in den Raum geworfenen Vorwürfe bereiten mir immer Bauchschmerzen! 
Gruß Knurri!


----------



## FoolishFarmer (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Karpfentreffen Herrhausen*



Fischfabi96 schrieb:


> Was wollt ihr eigentlich alle da!?
> 
> Habe da neulich auch mal geangelt.


Wo ist denn "da" gewesen?!?
Da ich mehrfach schon selbst vor Ort gewesen bin (und mich von Fischen und allem anderen mehrfach überzeugen konnte), frage ich mich ob Du außer dem großen Mühlenteich, an dem man mit Tageskarte angeln kann, überhaupt nen anderen Teich oder gar die anderen Anlagen gesehen hast? |bigeyes

Hier geht´s *nicht* um den "Forellenteich" in Herrhausen - nur um das nochmal klarzustellen.

Ansonsten geht´s mir wie Knurri und ich bin doch etwas verwundert... zeugen doch unzählige Berichte und Boardies hier vom Wahrheitsgehalt der Aussagen Uwes. :m
Siehe dazu auch nochmal hier: http://www.team-unique.eu/Galerie-Index.html (ganz unten).


----------



## Torsk_SH (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Karpfentreffen Herrhausen*



Fischfabi96 schrieb:


> Was wollt ihr eigentlich alle da!?
> 
> Habe da neulich auch mal geangelt.
> 
> ...





Laaaangweilig.... #d


----------



## Birger (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Karpfentreffen Herrhausen*



AineX schrieb:


> uiui wäre auch dafür wenn der gute birger mal reinschaut #6
> habe eh ein paar fragen an den guten mann :g



Welche denn, oder ist das was persönliches?:g

Sieht gut aus, denke ich kann das einrichten mal vorbeizuschauen. Aber falls es eng wird am Teich, lass ich euch den Platz, ich fahr ja nicht so weit und kann auch ein anderes Mal angeln. 
Obwohl ich zwischendurch mal die Peitsche schwingen muss, juckt meistens doch zu doll...


----------



## bennie (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Karpfentreffen Herrhausen*



Birger schrieb:


> Obwohl ich zwischendurch mal die Peitsche schwingen muss, juckt meistens doch zu doll...



Tust mir grad voll leid aber ....

*tatütata!*


----------



## Birger (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Karpfentreffen Herrhausen*

|rotwerden|rotwerden...sorry...





....aber ist doch wahr, wenns nunmal juckt...


....und das ist bei mir fast immer der Fall...


....hilft auch kein "Stelle merken und Waschen" 


...muss ich eben die Peitsche rausholen....


Ok -Offtopic ende-

Bis dann, Gruß vom Karpfenpeitscher:m


----------



## Lachsy (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Karpfentreffen Herrhausen*



Birger schrieb:


> Obwohl ich zwischendurch mal die Peitsche schwingen muss, juckt meistens doch zu doll...



TATÜÜÜÜÜÜÜTATAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## uwe gerhard (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Karpfentreffen Herrhausen*

Ätsch, ich hab gepetzt,hehehe:vik:


----------



## Torsk_SH (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Karpfentreffen Herrhausen*

Recht so! Solche Ferkeleien.... :q


----------



## j4ni (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Karpfentreffen Herrhausen*

Das kommt vom ständigen äh |kopfkrat....Gummimissbrauch, jawoll daher kommt sowas :q:q:q


----------



## Fischfabi96 (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Karpfentreffen Herrhausen*

@Fischfabi96


ich finde es auch fragwürdig wenn, jemand eine Anlage schlecht macht und gleich versucht die Leute wo anders hin zu lotsen !
Gegen einen vernünftigen Bericht hätte ich ja nichts einzuwenden.
Aber solche in den Raum geworfenen Vorwürfe bereiten mir immer Bauchschmerzen! 
Gruß Knurri!


10 Kg Forellen! 
Ja, Ja........

Zweifelslos gibt es dort schöne Fische, die bestimmt auch gut Spass machen. Kann ja auch sein, dass ihr ne lustige Truppe seid, oder wie auch immer. 
Aber ich bleibe dabei:

Alles Quatsch!

Wenn ich einen 20 Pfd. Karpfen bei mir in den Gartenteich setzte und ihn nie füttere, beißt er irgendwann auch auf einen Twister.

Soll nicht böse gemeint sein, der Beitrag. 
Man soll nur nicht immer alles durch die Rosarotebrille sehen.

P.S. @ Knurri

Mir gehört die Anlage in Oker nicht bzw. auch keinem meiner Freunde, darum brauch ich auch niemanden dahin zu locken!


----------



## rob (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Karpfentreffen Herrhausen*

@Fischfabi96:
hier geht es nicht darum anlagen zu bewerten, sondern dies ist ein thread in dem sich einige leute zu einem treffen an einem teich verabreden und spass haben wollen.
ich denke deine kommentare passen hier nicht rein.
lg aus wien
rob


----------



## Fischfabi96 (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Karpfentreffen Herrhausen*



rob schrieb:


> @Fischfabi96:
> hier geht es nicht darum anlagen zu bewerten, sondern dies ist ein thread in dem sich einige leute zu einem treffen an einem teich verabreden und spass haben wollen.
> ich denke deine kommentare passen hier nicht rein.
> lg aus wien
> rob


 

Hast recht, halte ja auch schon meine Klappe.....


----------



## uwe gerhard (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Karpfentreffen Herrhausen*



Fischfabi96 schrieb:


> Hast recht, halte ja auch schon meine Klappe.....


Beste Idee #6  und  weiterhin viel Spaß beim Angeln.


----------



## eckart70 (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Karpfentreffen Herrhausen*



Fischfabi96 schrieb:


> Hast recht, halte ja auch schon meine Klappe.....




Schwach, hätte gedacht hältst länger durch!!!  :c 

Gruß Eckart


----------



## Torsk_SH (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Karpfentreffen Herrhausen*



eckart70 schrieb:


> Schwach, hätte gedacht hältst länger durch!!!  :c
> 
> Gruß Eckart



Ich glaube da will einer Blut sehen :vik:
Das kannste auch einfacher haben, einfach in den 
Zanderkant Thread gehen und nach Rezepten fragen :q :q :q


----------



## eckart70 (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Karpfentreffen Herrhausen*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Ich glaube da will einer Blut sehen :vik:
> Das kannste auch einfacher haben, einfach in den
> Zanderkant Thread gehen und nach Rezepten fragen :q :q :q




Looooooooooooooooool #6


----------



## uwe gerhard (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Karpfentreffen Herrhausen*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Ich glaube da will einer Blut sehen :vik:
> Das kannste auch einfacher haben, einfach in den
> Zanderkant Thread gehen und nach Rezepten fragen :q :q :q


Oder unter "Karpfenangeln" nach guten Karpfenrezepten für einen 40 Pfünder fragen....:vik:und was die Jungs da so für Erfahrungen haben...


----------



## Torsk_SH (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Karpfentreffen Herrhausen*

Genau! Wie schneide ich die Kottlets am besten :q


----------



## uwe gerhard (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Karpfentreffen Herrhausen*

Hi hi, oder: Schmecken große Lederkarpfen besser als Schuppis oder Zeiler?
Wie lange muss man die in der Badewanne schwimmen lassen, bis sie lecker sind..?...kann man Kois räuchern?Basteln mit Karpfenleder.,usw,usw.

Muahahahaha:q:q:q:q
Hier:
*Karpfenleder, Sortiment, 5 Stück*









_Lieferung solange Vorrat reicht._ 
_Größe ca. 32 x 18 cm, sehr dünn (ca. 0,3 mm). Verarbeitungsbedingte Perforationen, Farben und Oberflächen (rau oder glatt) zufällig. _
Die gegerbte Haut des Spiegelkarpfens weist eine außerordentlich lebhafte Oberflächenstruktur auf, die sie besonders griffig und sehr gut formbar macht. Karpfenleder eignet sich deshalb gleichermaßen für das Belegen von Messer- und Bogengriffen, für Bucheinbände oder Feintäschnerarbeiten, denen es eine faszinierende Optik verleiht.


----------



## Torsk_SH (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Karpfentreffen Herrhausen*

@ Uwe Du haste ne email auf info@....


----------



## uwe gerhard (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Karpfentreffen Herrhausen*

angekommen, geb ich weiter, dürfte kein Problem sein.
wo soll der denn hin?das müsst ich noch wissen


----------



## Torsk_SH (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Karpfentreffen Herrhausen*

Sauber Vielen Danke!

natürlich ohne den Schriftzug, den hab ich 
leider nicht weg bekommen... 

Wäre echt cool wenn er es noch in diesem bzw nächsten
Monat hinbekommt, da ich dann wieder auf Lehrgang darf... :v


----------



## uwe gerhard (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Karpfentreffen Herrhausen*

Ende nächsten Monats ist noch was frei, da müsst man hastig nen Termin machen.Soll ich nachher mal anrufen?
Und wohin soll der Kumpel, muss ich wissen ,wegen dem Preis.schick mir doch mal ne PN oder mach icq an.


----------



## Birger (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Karpfentreffen Herrhausen*

Wie geil wäre denn bitte eine Blechpeitsche mit nem Griff aus Karpfenleder zum Karpfentwistern?

Dazu noch "Karpfenpeitsche"  in den Blank eingravieren...

Und dazu ein paar Watstiefel aus Karpfenleder (gibts das auch in rosa?)...


----------



## uwe gerhard (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Karpfentreffen Herrhausen*

Hach, da lässt sich bestimmt was machen, rosa Karpfenpeitsche mit rosarotem ledergriff.....schwärm....:m


----------



## Buster (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Karpfentreffen Herrhausen*

klingt ja nach einem prima Wochenende das ihr da plant - und da ich ja nun wieder da bin werd ich mal sehen ob sich eine Mitfahrgelegenheit bietet damit ich beim Vergleichsangeln mit Twistern für ein paar Stündchen mitmachen kann. Versucht hab ich das Karpfentwistern ja schon mal - und ich muss sagen das es kaum ein "intensiveres" Angeln gibt - mit den Fingern an der Schnur die Fische zu fühlen ist schon irre.

Ich hoffe das es klappt - bis dahin also #h


----------



## Birger (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Karpfentreffen Herrhausen*

Also dazu mal ne Frage:
am Samstag hab ich nur bis zum späten Nachmittag Zeit, muss noch auf ne Hochzeit (nein, nicht meine eigene...), also wäre gut wenn wir schon früh starten, kann man länger angeln.
Oder wann gedenken die meisten so einzutrudeln?


----------



## alf1987 (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Karpfentreffen Herrhausen*



Birger schrieb:


> Also dazu mal ne Frage:
> am Samstag hab ich nur bis zum späten Nachmittag Zeit, muss noch auf ne Hochzeit (nein, nicht meine eigene...), also wäre gut wenn wir schon früh starten, kann man länger angeln.
> Oder wann gedenken die meisten so einzutrudeln?


 
Allllso der Jan, Andreas Tom und ich sind jetzt schon am Donnerstag abend da   Wusel + Ainex kommen dann am Freitag abend dazu.. Also dürfte Samstag kein Problem darstellen. Musst mir die Technik mal genaustens zeigen Birger, ich will leeeeernen |wavey:

Kannst du evtl auch ne Fliegenpeitsche mitbringen das würde mich pers. mal am dollsten intressieren .. das ist bei uns hier nicht soooooooo verbreitet wäre klasse das mal kurz gezeigt zu bekommen 

Gruß Flo


----------



## Birger (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Karpfentreffen Herrhausen*

Klar, ich bring mal das ganze Spielzeug mit. Und lasst mir noch ein paar Karpfen übrig...ich nehm zur Not auch die Großen


----------



## alf1987 (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Karpfentreffen Herrhausen*



Birger schrieb:


> Klar, ich bring mal das ganze Spielzeug mit. Und lasst mir noch ein paar Karpfen übrig...ich nehm zur Not auch die Großen


Mal schaun evtl.  werde versuchen mich zu zügeln 
Ich muss aber mal sehen das ich meinen letzten Schleienrekord bei Uwe knacke  Fast 50 cm ist schon ne harte nr 
Gruß Flo


----------



## Birger (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Karpfentreffen Herrhausen*

Jo, bin ich dabei. Mein erster Fisch an einem Futterplatz mit Twister ist meistens ne Schleie komischerweise. Gemessen hab ich aber noch keine davon. Die scheinen besonders schnell auf das Paniermehl zu reagieren, Karpfen brauchen immer etwas länger...


----------



## j4ni (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Karpfentreffen Herrhausen*

Also um es kurz zu machen: ich bin nicht dabei, leider, mein Chef hat heute morgen angerufen um mir mitzuteilen, dass mein Flieger schon Dienstag morgen, also am 24., geht und nicht wie geplant "so mitte bis Ende August". Das führt auch dazu, dass ich die nächsten Tage hektisch von a nach b rennen werde und noch eben "auf die schnelle" hundertausend Sachen erledigen muss, die ich sonst so auf drei Wochen verteilt gewesen wären...naja läßt sich nicht ändern 
Internet werde ich in Wales kaum haben, da ich "auf Pipeline" bin, wie es so schön heißt und die Kollegen vor Ort schon meinten, dass das eher schlecht ist.
Ich bin dann auch mal eben so bis Weihnachten weg, aber in Wales wird sich sicher auch die ein oder andere Angelmöglichkeit ergeben denke ich 
So noch schnell im "Angelparadies" tschüss gesagt und dann gehts auch schon fast los, also ich wünsche euch alles gute und viel Spass und Erfolg beim Treffen, gewöhnt mir die Dicken schön an Boilies und nicht an Gummi .
Tight Lines und nur die Dicken,
bis zum nächsten Jahr,

Jan


----------



## uwe gerhard (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Karpfentreffen Herrhausen*



j4ni schrieb:


> gewöhnt mir die Dicken schön an Boilies und nicht an Gummi .
> Tight Lines und nur die Dicken,
> bis zum nächsten Jahr,
> 
> Jan


 
Hi Jan, ja dann mal gute Reise und komm heile wieder.|wavey:

Wir werde unsere Ruten so lange quälen,
bis wir auch wirklich alle nen Dicken haben.Versprochen.:m

Bis bald und lass mal von Dir hören
Uwe|wavey:


----------



## esox_105 (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Karpfentreffen Herrhausen*



uwe gerhard schrieb:


> Hi Jan, ja dann mal gute Reise und komm heile wieder.|wavey:
> 
> *Wir werde unsere Ruten so lange quälen,*
> *bis wir auch wirklich alle nen Dicken haben.*Versprochen.:m
> ...


 

... ich mach dann schon mal Platz für das Einsatzfahrzeug der Ferkelfahndung ... :m


----------



## knutemann (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Karpfentreffen Herrhausen*



esox_105 schrieb:


> ... ich mach dann schon mal Platz für das Einsatzfahrzeug der Ferkelfahndung ... :m


Lachsy:vik:


----------



## Lachsy (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Karpfentreffen Herrhausen*



uwe gerhard schrieb:


> Wir werde unsere Ruten so lange quälen,
> bis wir auch wirklich alle nen Dicken haben.Versprochen.:m



Herr Uwe gerhard, sowas aus ihrem munde zu hören............tzzzzzzzzzzzz

*TATÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜTATAAAAAAAAAAAAA*


----------



## knutemann (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Karpfentreffen Herrhausen*

So ist es recht, werte Frau Oberferkelboardfahnderin,
Hut ab#6


----------



## alf1987 (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Karpfentreffen Herrhausen*

moinsen,
meine Sachen sind im Auto morgen Mittag kommen tom seine dazu und schwups geht es los in Richtung Stau, in Richtung Seesen  *Vorfreu*


----------



## uwe gerhard (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Karpfentreffen Herrhausen*



knutemann schrieb:


> So ist es recht, werte Frau Oberferkelboardfahnderin,
> Hut ab#6


 
Wer hat da wieder gepetzt???Hmmm??#q

Gruß Uwe#h


----------



## uwe gerhard (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Karpfentreffen Herrhausen*



alf1987 schrieb:


> moinsen,
> meine Sachen sind im Auto morgen Mittag kommen tom seine dazu und schwups geht es los in Richtung Stau, in Richtung Seesen  *Vorfreu*


Hab doch gesagt,daß da ne Menge reingeht in son Golf
Bis gleich
Uwe
#h#h


----------



## uwe gerhard (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Karpfentreffen Herrhausen*

Ein kleiner Zwischenstand, alf und tom haben 2 Karpfen von je 14 Pfd erwischt,normaler Durchschnitt würd ich sagen, na, die Großen warten noch.
Ach ja, Köder waren Erdbeerboilies.
Fotos folgen
Gruß
Uwe


----------



## uwe gerhard (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Karpfentreffen Herrhausen*

Bis jetzt sind es 5 Karpfen alle so um die 14-16Pfd geworden.#6
Seit dem Gewitter tut sich aber leider gar nichts mehr.

Ein wirklich richtig Großer ging dem Alf leider verloren.

Weil sich der Fox-Karpfenhaken aufgebogen hat, wie eine Stecknadel.#q#q

Die Jungs haben sofort alle Haken gewechselt, denn den Karpfen seines Lebens wegen fake-Haken zu verlieren ist schon hart.|gr:

Normalerweise dürften sich Karpfenhaken nicht aufbiegen,
schon gar nicht von einer Markenfirma wie Fox.|uhoh:

Auch nicht bei einem 40 Pfünder.#d

Hat noch irgendjemand so etwas mit Markenhaken erlebt?

Also Alf und Tom sollten da mal ein ernstes Wort mit Ihrem Fachhändler sprechen.|krach:
Wusel und ainex sind auch vor einer Stunde eingetroffen, und unterstützen die beiden. Martin und ich stoßen dann später dazu.
Wir haben grad wieder 8 Großforellen in Herrhausen besetzt und so langsam machen wir hier jetzt Feierabend.
Sobald sich wieder etwas tut bei den Karpfencracks,poste ich das hier.
bis dann.allen ein schönes WE
Gruß
Uwe|wavey:


----------



## CaRp-RuNNa (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Karpfentreffen Herrhausen*

Hi Uwe, ich fische auch die FOX haken, haben auch beim 50pfünder gehalten )


----------



## uwe gerhard (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Karpfentreffen Herrhausen*

Ich bin der festen Meinung, daß die nicht echt sind, sondern Fälschungen.Das hatten wir bei Wallerhaken auch mal,von JVC, das durfte auch nicht sein.dadurch habe ich den Aal meines Lebens verloren.Aufgebogen .
Nachforschungen ergaben, das schon Abweichungen auf der Verpackung gegenüber dem Original zu sehen waren.
Sauerei, sowas.


----------



## CaRp-RuNNa (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Karpfentreffen Herrhausen*

Sowas ist kacke jaa ...

Man es tut mir im Herz weh das du soo weit weg bist uwe, wäre so gerne mal vorbei gekommen, sind aber 450 km etwa :-(

Vielleicht fahr ich mal mim Martin in Gemeinschaft rüba


----------



## uwe gerhard (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Karpfentreffen Herrhausen*

Ja, das wär doch was.#6
dann solltet ihr euch aber ruhig ein paar Tage Zeit nehmen, damit sich die Fahrt auch lohnt.|rolleyes
Foolish Farmer wohnt fast genausoweit weg und war schon mehrmals mit dem Olli hier,auch aus Flensburg kommen regelmässig ein paar Angelverrückte hier her.Aber ein paar Tage sollte man schon einplanen.
Gruß
Uwe|wavey:


----------



## Birger (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Karpfentreffen Herrhausen*

Moin Männers,
also morgen bin ich auch da, ich schätze so gegen Vormittag...oder früher, je nachdem wie heiß ich bin. Dann wird getwistert, hab die Blechi schon montiert. Wetter ist eigentlich ok für Karpfen, nicht zu sehr abgekühlt.
Bis morgen dann


----------



## CaRp-RuNNa (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Karpfentreffen Herrhausen*

also ich würde liebend gerne uwe ...
mit was für kosten muss ich bei dir rechnen?? PN??

Grüßle


----------



## uwe gerhard (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Karpfentreffen Herrhausen*

Jau, prima,.Dann lass uns mal morgen Gummi geben. Meine Ron Thomson ist auch schon startklar.
Zum Aufwärmen habe ich mit ihr heute mal Forellen getwistert. #6
12 Pfund war schon mal ne gute Übung.Mit 0,08er Fireline Christall .
Morgen gehts auf Karpfen....
Bis Morgen früh,um 8.00Uhr.
|wavey:


----------



## fanatic (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Karpfentreffen Herrhausen*

Hi Uwe,
unabhängig von dem Karpfentreffen wollte ich mal allen Herrhausenern viele Grüße aus Barcelona bestellen. Werde bis zum Ende des Jahres hier wohnen, wodurch auch leider meine Angelzeit bei euch sehr eingeschrönkt ist...

Alles Gute
Olli#6


----------



## uwe gerhard (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Karpfentreffen Herrhausen*

@fanatic
Schöne Grüsse von allen hier nach Barcelona.|wavey:
Hoffentlich ist es da nicht zu heiss für dich.

@ all
Heute konnte Alf einen Karpfen von 22 Pfd überlisten.
Wusel landete in der Nacht eine 46er Schleie,seine erste überhaupt.
Und obwohl die Karpfen nicht sehr aktiv waren, hat es der gute Birger geschafft ,einen unter den Büschen auf Twister zu erwischen.
Er wirft einfach die wenigen Fressblasen an und dann kommen die Bisse,seeeehr seeeehr vorsichtig.
Ich konnte auf Twister einen Zander(mini) und 2 Rotfedern erwischen,und leider etliche Bisse nicht verwandeln.
Ein paar Fotos setze ich rein, der Rest ist auf Alfs Cam und der ist gerade am Rotfedern stippen, denn wir werden die Nacht noch zusätzlich einige Aalruten auslegen.
Das Camp:
http://img519.*ih.us/img519/9212/karpfentreffen014fj6.jpg
http://img361.*ih.us/img361/2633/karpfentreffen016qf8.jpg
http://img519.*ih.us/img519/8874/karpfentreffen023ph4.jpg
Der Birger beim Karpfentwistern:
http://img519.*ih.us/img519/4726/karpfentreffen027uc2.jpg
http://img361.*ih.us/img361/6177/karpfentreffen028dm4.jpg
http://img509.*ih.us/img509/6629/karpfentreffen031bm1.jpg
Fortsetzung folgt.........


Gruß
Uwe


----------



## Buster (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Karpfentreffen Herrhausen*

*seufz* :c herrje - wenn ich das so seh - mennoooo ich will auch #c - viel Spaß Euch heute noch - ich hoffe die Aale beissen mal #6


----------



## uwe gerhard (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Karpfentreffen Herrhausen*



Buster schrieb:


> *seufz* :c herrje - wenn ich das so seh - mennoooo ich will auch #c - viel Spaß Euch heute noch - ich hoffe die Aale beissen mal #6


 
 Hi Micha,
#h ach werd du erst mal wieder richtig fit.Wir machen noch einiges dies Jahr.....|rolleyes
Da bist Du dann ja wieder dabei.
Gruß
Uwe


----------



## Buster (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Karpfentreffen Herrhausen*

Ich bin zwar Angler und hab beim angeln viel Geduld - aber die Geduld bis zum nächsten Angeltörn zu warten die fehlt mir dann doch. #q 
Halt Deinem Paul mal nen Knochen hin und sag ihm das er den erst morgen fressen darf - der schaut dann ähnlich drein wie ich grad


----------



## uwe gerhard (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Karpfentreffen Herrhausen*

Aber Busterchen, jetzt reiss Dich mal zusammen, das hört sich ja nach nem heftigen Angelentzug an....|wavey:

Bald ist es ja wieder soweit,immer mit der Ruhe.


----------



## CaRp-RuNNa (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Karpfentreffen Herrhausen*

sieht ja echt schön aus dort 

Haste da viele so Satzkarpfen bis 8 KG?!


----------



## uwe gerhard (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Karpfentreffen Herrhausen*

wir haben jeden einzelnen Karpfen fotografiert,als wir sie letztes Jahr umgesetzt haben.







Gruß uwe


----------



## CaRp-RuNNa (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Karpfentreffen Herrhausen*

Ja die Bilder kenne ich ja noch ...

Waren da 40+ Fische dabei?! Kann ich mich gar nich mehr dran erinnern #t


----------



## CaRp-RuNNa (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Karpfentreffen Herrhausen*

Und wie läufts bei den jungs am see???;+


----------



## MartinaK (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: Karpfentreffen Herrhausen*



Buster schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar Angler und hab beim angeln viel Geduld - aber die Geduld bis zum nächsten Angeltörn zu warten die fehlt mir dann doch. #q
> Halt Deinem Paul mal nen Knochen hin und sag ihm das er den erst morgen fressen darf - der schaut dann ähnlich drein wie ich grad


 

ein prima Vergleich Buster! Aber sabberst du auch so wie der Paul ??:vik:


----------



## Birger (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: Karpfentreffen Herrhausen*

Hi Jungs,
also hier mal ein kurzer Bericht von mir:
die Karpfen wollten irgendwie garnicht so recht, also hab ich etwas rumgesucht und siehe da: einige Fische standen direkt unter den Bäumen, also schön im Schatten. 
Denen hab ich dann 2-3 Hände Paniermehl hingeworfen und dann betwistert. 
Blasenspuren waren meist recht schnell da, der erste Fisch den ich haken konnte kämpfte erst verdächtig ruhig, biss auch auf sehr kurzer Distanz, sodass ich ihn kurz an die Oberfläche bekam. Würde ihn auf etwa 10Kg schätzen, die nächste Flucht ging allerdings 30m direkt am Ufer durch die Würzeln der Bäume, das war auch für die Blechpeitsche zu viel. Ich hoffte zwar, ihn so wieder zurück zu dirigieren, wie er reingeschwommen ist (was auch erst geklappt hat), ist dann aber ausgehakt. 
Die nächsten Drills waren ähnlich, immer die volle Flucht in die Büsche, hab richtige Aufräumaktionen gestartet, rein ins Wasser und Karpfen aus den Büschen lösen.
Hab so noch 2 Kleinere Karpfen gefangen (siehe Foto) und einen Graskarpfen von ca. 60cm. Dazu noch etliche Bisse und 2  Drillaussteiger kurz nach dem Anhieb. Musste ja recht hart drillen, wegen der Büsche, da kann sowas schonmal vorkommen. 

Fazit: ich hatte so mit dem Twister suchend definitiv mehr gefangen und auch mehr Fischkontakte als die Boilieangler in der gleichen Zeit. Klarer Sieger nach Punkten...


----------



## Buster (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: Karpfentreffen Herrhausen*

@ MartinaK:

Ich sabber schon so doll das ich mir nen Eimer um den Hals binden musste #d

Ich sag Euch: Anglentzug is schlimmer als so manche Krankheit - vielleicht sollte ich mal versuchen mir nen Angeltörn auf Krankenschein zu holen |licht


----------



## alf1987 (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: Karpfentreffen Herrhausen*

Hi,
sind ja gestern abend wegen dem wetter schon abegreist, ich schreib demnächst nen bericht bin gerade back @ home aus meckpomm und nun geh ich ins bett und schlaf bis morgen früh durch... war aber cool 

@ birger schickste mir nochmal welche Fliegenrute gut ist etc


----------



## AineX (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Karpfentreffen Herrhausen*

also dann will ich auchmal was zum treffen schreiben

leider bin ich etwas enttäuscht - von den angemeldeten Leute trafen meine freundin und ich leider nur flo ,tom und uwe

was noch sehr schade war das wir nur eine nacht und einen tag geangelt haben

so und nun zu den schönen sachen 

also erstmal zwischenstop beim uwe in der angelhütte und erstmal ordentlich geschnackt - informationsautauch 

auf zur hammershäuser - sind dort dann gegen 21:45 ?! angekommen 

sachen aufgebaut und erstmal die ruten ins wasser  bisse hatte ich in de nacht bestimmt 30...  dabei rum kamen 2 kleine karpfen und dann um 2:15 ca meine allererste Schleie und gleich eine von 46 cm - was ein schöner Fisch

dann haben wir uns erstmal schlafen gelegt - die morgenphase der fische habe ich gleich voll verpennt  aber dann kamen schon die nächsten bisse ersteinmal waren es 3 aussteiger , dann kam eine ordentliche Brasse und dann wieder eine Schleie - wasfür geile bisse - spannung pur - danke an tom und flo für die netten tips an dieser stelle!

so dann hatten wir uns überlegt noch ein paar KöFis für einen Aal Ansitz zu fangen, dies klappte auch super , kam sogar ein schöner Karpfen bei rum ! 

dann die hiobsbotschaft - Abreise wegen schlechter wettervorhersage  naja ich wäre auch da geblieben aber auch nicht alleine 

beim zusammenpacken meiner ersten rute meinte Flo :
Zitat : Ey du hast da grad nen möderbiss !!!

angehauen , sitzt und der drill , dabei raus kam noch eine superschöne Schleie von etwa 40 - 42 cm

alles in allem ein schöner angeltag 

werde sicherlich nochmal auf uwe zurückkommen um so etwas zu wiederholen !!!

bis bald 

wusel&ainex


----------



## alf1987 (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Karpfentreffen Herrhausen*

Aaaalso,
am Donnerstag sind der Tom und ich angereist, nach einem kurzem plausch ging es runter an den See Angel stellen mähen etc auch unsere spätere Angel stelle...welche logischerweise perfekt aussieht 
Dann erstmal nach der Schufterrei gegrillt, mhh lecker Baguette mit Frikadellen und käse überbacken, 4 Sterne Menüs beim Angeln dank Tom`s Kochkunst 
Danach Ruten raus und ordentlich anfüttern Partikel und Boilies ( BLB Burning Sun!) und wie sollte es anders kommen, 5 Karpfen innerhalb der ersten nacht bis in den morgen hinein. Wobei mir ein großer ausgeschlitzt ist an einem 2er Foxhaken (Was sich übrigendes heute geklärt hat Fox hatte in einer Serie nen Fehler was dazu führte das der Haken sich aufbog habe als Entschädigung vom Händler heute 10 Pack`s Fox Haken bekommen) der Fisch der mir ausgeschlitzt ist schätzen wir auf so 28Pf wir haben die Rückenflosse etc schon gesehen gehabt argh könnte mich immer noch grün drüber ärgern....
Dann den Tag über gechillt und gehofft das was beisst aber Tagsüber ist Sendepause, die Karpfen waren wie Birger später raus fand unter den Bäum und somit schwer zu Fangen für Leute die nicht mit einer Blechpeitsche bewaffnet in die Bäume kriechen... 
Naja am selben Tag gab es dann noch Gewitter.(aber nicht dolle) Danach später am Abend wurden wir dann 4 weil Xenia und Benno zu uns gestoßen sind..welche dann auch gleich aufbauten und mit anfingen zu Angeln und was passierte, na klar Benno fing seine erste größere Schleie und das auf einen Köder der wohl unterschätzt wird den bisse gab es darrauf genug, Bohnen! Benno jedenfalls überglücklich.. wir verabredeten uns das der Benno und ich am nächsten beide um 5 auf der Matte stehen wollten da ab 2 eh beisspause war und wir nix mehr fingen gingen wir pennen. Punkt 5 stand ich dann auf der Matte nur irgendwer fehlte, na klar Benno... ich dachte mir ach der kommt gleich also erstmal ruten mit neuen Ködern bestücken und raus die Montagen an die alten Futterstellen. Danach ins Bivy und erstmal Kakao trinken und im dösen, man beachte das es immer noch keine Lebenszeichen von Benno gab obwohl, wie sich später herausstellte Xenia ihn mehrfach versucht hat zu wecken was allerdings erfolglos blieb...   Schlafmütze
Aber in dieser Zeit ich Schätz kurz nach 5 hatte ich nen klasse biss wo auch der NEUE Haken gut fasste und sich nicht verbog jedenfalls lieferte ich mir einen schönen drill mit dem biest welches sich später als ein Karpfen von einem Gewicht von 11,5kg herausstellte leider konnte ich nicht mit aufs Foto da ja alle um mich rum pennten, diese Nase!!  Ich versuchte Tom zu wecken der mir auch antwortete da er den Run am Receiver verfolgte aber der nicht wirklich in der lage war schon aufzustehen somit sind die Fotos leider ohne mich drauf trotzdem ein schöner Fisch. Am selben tag so gegen Mittag trudelte auch der Birger ein und zeigte uns das Karpfentwistern, anfangs erfolglos dann aber mit gutem erfolg ( hat er ja schon beschrieben). Der Wetterbericht sagte gaaaar nix gutes vorraus und man hörte nur starke Unwetter, Gewitter starken Regenfall  somit überdachten wir unsere Lage und beschlossen schon Samstag abzureisen da es ja echt doof wäre sich den letzten tag mit Regen und Gewitter zu versauen, man soll aufhören wenn es am schönsten ist was wir dann auch taten... wir fingen oben bei Uwe noch ein paar Forellen wobei Tom sich als Forellenking behauptete während Xenia und ich die Zelte etc in die Autos schmissen weil es anfing zu Regnen ... auf dem Heimweg regnete es dann auch aus Eimern und ich finde es immer noch klasse das uns keine Polizei angehalten hat den mein Golf war bis zu den Fahrersitzen extrem überladen 
Bilder gibt es nachher noch bei Fragen etc einfach schreiben oder wenn ich was vergessen hab einfach ergänzen ich denke Gewisse Geschichten mimt Ruten etc müssen ja nicht rausposaunt werden 
Gruß Flo


----------

